# 2005 Tour De Poway... anyone ?



## TheRedMiata (Sep 8, 2005)

Hello all,

I'm planning on doing the Tour de Poway this year. I just drove the course and of particular concern is the Highland Valley Road and Bandy Canyon Road. I used to drive Highland Vly alot on my souped up Miata and it was a lot of fun but it does not have alot of shoulder and contains a lot of blind turns for about 5 miles. I was wondering if anyone has done this century before and what was that portion of the ride like with all of the participants there ? Will this portion of the road be closed too like the Poway grade ? Also, I was wondering if anyone knows about an 8% grade along the coast in San Diego ? I kinda wanna duplicate the poway grade. Also, if anyone has entered and is looking for a partner, I'm decent on the flats and slight uphills, slow uphill and medium on decents - just do not like going downhill very fast on roads I do not know very well, unless it's a car.

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## Cdubb (Mar 27, 2005)

*I am..*

I also have 5 other guys coming with me. I have never ridden this century before so we'll probably take it is easy the 1st half or so on the course..

_


TheRedMiata said:



Hello all,
I'm planning on doing the Tour de Poway this year. I just drove the course and of particular concern is the Highland Valley Road and Bandy Canyon Road. I used to drive Highland Vly alot on my souped up Miata and it was a lot of fun but it does not have alot of shoulder and contains a lot of blind turns for about 5 miles. I was wondering if anyone has done this century before and what was that portion of the ride like with all of the participants there ? Will this portion of the road be closed too like the Poway grade ? Also, I was wondering if anyone knows about an 8% grade along the coast in San Diego ? I kinda wanna duplicate the poway grade. Also, if anyone has entered and is looking for a partner, I'm decent on the flats and slight uphills, slow uphill and medium on decents - just do not like going downhill very fast on roads I do not know very well, unless it's a car.

Thanks,

Ian

Click to expand...

_


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

i'll be there....haven't done this particular century but i have ridden all the roads featured in this ride.


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

I think I'm in(wife permission pending...).

HVR is a wonderfull ride. Go ride the twisty windies a couple of times on your own, say this Sat & Sun AM before the idiot crotch rockets roll out of bed. There are a couple of turns that do warrent caution the 1st few times through. 

The closest to a Poway grade along the coast that I can think of would be Del Mar Heights road from Coast Hwy east. It may not be very long but it does pitch up a bit. The Poway grade really isn't all that bad the whole way.


----------

